# Help me save my QSW! Need windshield parts!



## BMBLE B (Dec 7, 2005)

Hey guys I hit a bird (yeah, a bird) on the highway a while ago and need some parts so Safelite can install the windshield. 

I already have a brand new gasket but what I need are the sealing strips that insert into the gasket. In the picture below they are 4A, 4B and 4C 










Any/all help would be appreciated. Help me save this car from getting parted/scrapped!


----------



## zollie (Jul 11, 2009)

No part number available... 

I think it's a kind of tape, the windshield guy should put there what he thinks is best... I have never installed strips under a windshield gasket.


----------



## jlw (Sep 18, 2010)

where did you get the new gasket, safelite?


----------



## jlw (Sep 18, 2010)

I've pulled Q windshields before, but never installed one, the only other item in there other then the gasket is some metal strips with barbs that grip onto the frame rails.. I bet they are not necessary though, but can say for sure. 

They should be reusable if they're still around though. I might have a couple used ones still around but i doubt all 4, if you really need them.. i'd have to dig for them..


----------



## BMBLE B (Dec 7, 2005)

zollie said:


> No part number available...
> 
> I think it's a kind of tape, the windshield guy should put there what he thinks is best... I have never installed strips under a windshield gasket.


 They don't go under the go "in" 

Here is a picture of mine where the guy already broke some of it. From what I can tell it helps set the windshield in place. 













jlw said:


> where did you get the new gasket, safelite?


 Got one from Sweden, Custom and Speed parts, www.vwcsp.se. Cost me about $75 USD with shipping and credit card exchange rate fee. Part number is 321845121E. According to ETKA the 'E' is without molding strips, which I assumed meant it would look like a regular gasket and the strips wouldn't be an issue however the one I have looks identical to mine and has the same cutouts for the strips. 




jlw said:


> I've pulled Q windshields before, but never installed one, the only other item in there other then the gasket is some metal strips with barbs that grip onto the frame rails.. I bet they are not necessary though, but can say for sure.
> 
> They should be reusable if they're still around though. I might have a couple used ones still around but i doubt all 4, if you really need them.. i'd have to dig for them..


 Thanks, I have another guy who I contacted through here who might be able to get some too. I am going to try and cut the windshield gasket out myself and save the trim. If I am unable to extract them and he has the same issue I will contact you via PM and let you know. 

It's amazing this community is still alive. I'm glad because these are such awesome cars :beer:


----------



## BMBLE B (Dec 7, 2005)

And incase anyone is curious, here is the carnage:


----------



## jlw (Sep 18, 2010)

Oh those pieces.. Again, im not certain, but i dont think those are entirely necessary either.. I always assumed they were just for trim. They dont do in the groove in the seal very far, so i cant imagine they hold anything in place very well.. My one Q is missing most of them.. 

Thanks for the link to the Swedes with the seal, i didn't think they were available anymore! keep us posted..


----------



## eurowner (Jan 26, 2002)

My '84 quattro needed a windshield and those parts broke. The installer had a roll of rubber trim that fit in that channel like OEM.


----------



## BMBLE B (Dec 7, 2005)

jlw said:


> Oh those pieces.. Again, im not certain, but i dont think those are entirely necessary either.. I always assumed they were just for trim. They dont do in the groove in the seal very far, so i cant imagine they hold anything in place very well.. My one Q is missing most of them..
> 
> Thanks for the link to the Swedes with the seal, i didn't think they were available anymore! keep us posted..


Safelite seems to think they are integral to holding the windshield in place. They are the window experts, not me so who am I to say. They claim they cannot do it if they don't replace the strips. Is the Q actually missing the strip or just the outside part of it is missing?

No problem, I had found the OE number and just dug around the internet until someone said they had one. They were very easy to deal with!



eurowner said:


> My '84 quattro needed a windshield and those parts broke. The installer had a roll of rubber trim that fit in that channel like OEM.


Do you know who the installer was? National chain or local? My insurance company uses Safelite and every "tech" who has come out here has seemed to be in idiot and doesn't know anything about windshields. Must be a fast turnover job and not a career.


----------



## BMBLE B (Dec 7, 2005)

Oh and I found some numbers for the strips, not sure what is what but they are 321853305C01C and 321583306C01C (the 01C is black color code)


----------



## Resourcerer (Jul 6, 2012)

*Also missing -- based on your Picture*

Did you determine if the windshield has to come out for the trim parts to be removed, or is loose if they are?
Your pic also shows a missing grill and roof rack cross rails -- true? FYI, I have those.



BMBLE B said:


> And incase anyone is curious, here is the carnage:


----------



## jlw (Sep 18, 2010)

Do you find a source for those strips? how'd the install go?


----------



## BMBLE B (Dec 7, 2005)

Never found a source for the strips. Called the auto glass people and told them we needed something done ASAP. The manager told me as long as I don't care what it looks like (which we don't) then he could make something work. They appeared to have glued the gasket into place and the windshield perhaps into the gasket. Might be a major PITA for the next time (hopefully there is no next time) but it is in and leak free. No sealing strips installed at all. Looks a bit off but works.

We got it installed Wednesday, just in time for the giant snow storm here. We got 31" and the Quantum is the only AWD car we have for deliveries. It's been fantastic having it back.


----------



## QuantumSyncro (Apr 28, 2000)

That's crazy, similar type strips are readily available via trim vendors, I find it hard to believe that they couldn't obtain something similar to the original.

The trim locks the rubber seal in place once the glass has been installed. The old ones once flexible get old and deteriorated by the sun.


----------

